
Air pollution drops in European cities: how does your street look? - allnet
https://sifted.eu/articles/pollution-maps-coronavirus/
======
zubspace
I find headlines like this problematic. Yes, NO2 and CO2 levels are
decreasing, but they will return back to previous levels as soon as possible
or maybe even increase. [1]

The problem is, that due to headlines like this, the general population will
believe, that our world can reduce C02 simply as soon as it will be necessary
due to climate change. But then, it will probably already be too late.

We humans have a hard time coping with slow processes, which applies to things
like corona virus and climate change alike.

[1] [https://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-51944780](https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-51944780)

------
1f97
i find the title a bit misleaing. "your street" only if it is in Madrid,
Brussels or Paris.

~~~
Semaphor
Actual source of the maps has more cities:
[https://air.plumelabs.com/bruxelles-air-quality-map-
bKDg](https://air.plumelabs.com/bruxelles-air-quality-map-bKDg)

------
squarerootof-1
Is there a slide map for London?

------
de_watcher
And it's more quiet.

~~~
paganel
If you live close to a ER location or on the road to a ER location then that
is not really the case. Source: me, living one tram station away from my
city's biggest ER hospital and 3 tram stations away from the city's infectious
diseases hospital (which is now a covid hospital). But there's definitely less
(almost no) people honking anymore, that's a huge plus.

~~~
de_watcher
Well, it's obviously going to get busy around the hospitals.

What I observe is that there are way less of small cars, some buses got
shorter and almost nobody drives at night.

